# سيليكون ربرsilicone rubber



## amer for import (29 مايو 2011)

​   سيليكون الربر  
سيلــــــــــــيكون الــــــــــربـــــــــــــــــــر
جميع انواع السيليكون الربر
سيليكون الربر هو عبارة عن مادة مطاطيه تستخدم فى عمل Molds الاسطنبات وما شابه ذلك من اى الاشكال المراد نسخها مرة اخرى
او مرات عديدة وهو ليس كالسيليكون العادى بل هو اقوى منه بالاف المرات ومرن للغايه عن مادة سائله ومعها مصلب يستخدم فى عمل
البوليستير مع مواد اخرى لعمل اشكال ديكوريه عاليه الدقه مع الجبس و grc
نحن شركه عامر للاستيراد والتصدير والتوريدات العموميه
نحن الوكلاء المعتمدون لبيع السيليكون الربر الالمانى عاليه الجودة وبارخص الاسعار
للاستعلام

خصائص السيليكون الربر
مطاط السيلكون -silicone rubber
============================
هذا النوع من المطاط من الانواع المهمه فى صناعة المطاط .
وهو ليس من الانواع الشائعه ولكن له اهميه خاصه لبعض المنتجات المهمه فى الصناعه .
ومطاط السيلكون يحتوى على سلسله طويله من الهيدروكربون ( كربون + هيدروجين )
وفى نهاية كل سلسله ذرة اكسيجين .
مميزاته :-
=======
من اهم مميزاته انه يتحمل درجات الحراره العاليه جدا والمنخفضه جدا فهو يتحمل حراره اكثر
من 300 درحه مئويه ودرجة حراره منخفضه حتى - 100 درجه مئويه ودذلك له درجة مقاومه عاليه
للاوزون والظروف الجويه بصفه عامه وكذلك عازل للكهرباء. وله خاصية anti flam أى مقاومة اللهب
اى مؤخر للحريق . لكن مقاومته للاحماض والقلويات ضعيفه . وخواصه الميكانيكيه ضعيفه وخصوصا
قوة الشد .
استخداماته :-
================
من اهم استخداماته انه آمن جدا على صحة الانسان لذلك فهو يستخدم فى الصناعات الطبيه
كالاجهزه الطبيه وقرب الدم وغيرها. ويدخل فى الصناعات الغذائيه.
يدخل فى الصناعات التى تتحمل درجة حراره عاليه او درجة بروده عاليه او مؤخر للحريق
يستخدم هذا المطاط كاسطمبات ( Molds ) لعمل اشكال معينه كصب الجبس لاعمال الديكور
او لعمل اشكال للحلى والزراير وغيرها من الصناعات
مواصفات المطاط السليكوني نوع ( rtv )
1- مقاومة جيدة اتجاه الحوامض والقواعد والأملاح.
2- مقاومة عالية اتجاه الأوزون والأكسدة وضوء الشمس والماء والظروف البيئية الأخرى.
3- يستخدم في تغليف الأسلاك الكهربائية لكونه عازل ممتاز ويحافظ على خواصه عند درجات الحرارية العالية و حتى في حالة تعرض الأسلاك المغلفة إلى اللهب .
4- له خواص ميكانيكية وكهربائية ممتازة.
5- عديم الطعم والرائحة وغير سام ، لذا يستخدم في الصناعات الغذائية والطبية والجراحية.
6- ثبوت المطاط السائل في المناخ الحار ومرونته في المناخ البارد يجعله مثاليا ً في الصناعات الإنشائية حيث يستخدم في تغليف المعادن والخشب واللدائن وكمواد مانعة للتسرب في الشبابيك والأبواب .
7- له انسيابية عالية لذا فأنه ملائم في صنع القوالب حيث يأخذ شكل القالب بكل تفاصيله ويجف بدرجة حرارة الغرفة ، فضلا ً عن أنه غير قابل للانكماش

techenical datasheet of silicone rubber
technicial datasheet
features:
★ two-part silicon rubber:flowable liquid silicon and curing agent.
★ cures at room temperature within 2-4 hours.
★ an exceptional fluidity and good operability, easy to demold.
★ good tensile and tear strength, low shrinkage.
★ high duplication times.
rtv
liquid silicon rubber series
rtv-2 room temperature silicone rubber
model: 638#
usage: silicon rubber for pu/poly resin, unsaturated resin, plaster, candles and gypsums crafts, toys, soap, statuary ,casting molds making,etc.
model 638#
appearance white
mixing proportion of curing agent (%) 3%
operating time (mins 25 0c ) 40
curing time(hours 25 0c) 6
hardness (a°) 22
density ( g/cm 3 ) 1.08
viscosity (mpas -25 0c) 13000
tensile-strength(kgf /cm2 ) ≥32
tear-strength (kgf /cm ) ≥21
elongation-break(%) ≥ 490
retractility(%) ≤0.25
users instruction:
rtv—two molding silicone rubber (silicon) and silicon are generally named as two-part room temperature sulfurated silicone rubber, which features an exceptional fluidity and good operability．when mixed with 4％一5％ curing agent, they can still be operated within 50 minutes,but will be formed after 4-5 hours．with resistance to deformation, high temperature, acid and alkali, and expansion, silicon flexible molds are used for mold duplication and delicate mold making for poli crafts, resin crafts lighting and candle crafts.
this product is a white or red flowable liquid with a hardness of 22—50a° when cured. if large products and therefore multiple-piece molds are needed by customers, silicone rubber with higher hardness will be required for the molds. conversely, soft silicon is indispensable for molds with complicated pattern and delicate details. the amount of curing agent admixture depends on the actual need of customers. more will be added for speedy drying and fast release and less when otherwise.
(note：we do not recommend silicon oil. for special soft mold or molds with complex pattern or fine details, 5％一10％ silicon oil can be added to condition the flexibility of the mold for convenience of release)
curing agent and silicon proportion and reaction(under room-temperature-25c)：
1、added with 2％ of curing agent, silicon can still flow within 1.5 hours, mold can be released in 8-10 hours.
2、added with 3％ of curing agent, silicon can still flow within 1.1 to 1.2 hours, mold can be released in 6-8 hours．
3、added with 4％ of curing agent, silicon can still flow within 55-60 minutes, mold can be released in 5-6 hours.
4、added with 5％ of curing agent, silicon can still flow within 45-50 minutes, mold can be released in 4-5 hours.
technical guidelines:
1. stir the base (part a) well before use (except when depending on machine ).
2. shake the catalyst container (part b) well before use.
3. this is a 100 part a to 5 part b mixing ratio by weight. weigh the desire amount of base into a clean mixing container.
4. weight the proper amount of catalyst into the container. mix the base and catalyst together by stirring with a stick until a uniform color is obtained. scrape the container walls and bottom well to insure a thorough mix.
5. though it is often unnecessary to deair the material due to its low viscosity some may choose to do so. if so, place the container into a vacuum chamber and evacuate the entrapped air from the mixture using a vacuum pump capable of achieving 29 inches of mercury vacuum. the mixture will rise, crest and then collapse in the container. interruption(bumping) of the vacuum may be necessary to prevent overflowing the container. keep the mixture under full vacuum for 2-3 minutes.
6. bleed air slowly into the vacuum chamber. when the chamber is at atmospheric equiplibrium,remove the cover plate and take out the container.
7. pour the deaired material slowly in a steady stream from one end of the mould so that the material flows evenly over the pattern. this should minimize entrapment of air bubbles under the flowing material. a”ready”mold may be poured firstly over the pattern, which will also help reduce the possibility of entrapping air on the pattern and in the cured rubber. a mold release agent may be applied on the pattern first to improve release.
8. allow the rubber to cure for 2-4 hours at 24c before removing the cured rubber mold from the pattern. heat acceleration not recommended with this product.
9. for best results, allow the mold to air cure an additional 24 hours before using it in production.
****f life:
twelve(12) months from date of shipment when stored at 250c in the original sealed packages.
package:
packed in clean 25kg/pail, 200kg/pail.
first aid:
inhalation: remove source(s) of contamination and move victim to fresh air. contact physician immediately.
eye contact: flush eyes with plenty of water. if irritation persists, seek medical attention.
skin contact: in case of skin contact, wash thoroughly with soap and water; remove contaminated clothing and launder before reuse; seek medical attention if rash develops.
ingestion: do not induce vomiting unless instructed by a physician. contact physician immediately.
after first aid, get appropriate in-plant,paramedic,or community medical support
amer for import and export
177st elharam - giza - egypt
[email protected]
0020-02-0124603458
حيث نحن نقوم باستيراد الربر لشركات الديكور التى تقوم بعمل الاشكال الديكوريه بادق التفاصيل


----------

